# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Someone have Lazybot for 3.3.5

## Bullser

Hi, Does some1 have the lazybot for 3.3.5

and know if it is working for Molten-wow 3.3.5 server

Thanks!

----------


## Nikk0z

I realized I still have it, so here's the download link: Lazybot335.rar. And yes, it does work on Molten, when I used it (2-3 months ago) it was allowed too, as long as it was only used for leveling/mining/herbalism (not for pvp).

----------


## zOrg89

Hey man, do you know why is "Behavior Engine" broken on that link of your's? When i wanna start the bot it keeps telling me "Please load a valid behavior" and when i try to set it there is nothing i can do...

This is the whole log:
05:06:29 Grinding engine loaded
05:06:29 Visit Wow-Lazybot.com for support.
05:06:29 If you have paid for your copy i suggest you get a refund.
05:06:29 Remember: Keys should be placed on bar 1-6 and position 1-9, do not use any addons!
05:06:29 Could not find the file Mine.xml
05:06:29 Could not find the file Herb.xml.
05:06:29 Could not find the file Cloud.xml
05:06:29 PLEASE VISIT: Wow-Lazybot.com!
05:06:31 Attached
05:06:36 Please load a valid behavior

Do you maybe know where i could download some behaviors or maps that someone already created?

----------


## richardxx

> Hey man, do you know why is "Behavior Engine" broken on that link of your's? When i wanna start the bot it keeps telling me "Please load a valid behavior" and when i try to set it there is nothing i can do...
> 
> This is the whole log:
> 05:06:29 Grinding engine loaded
> 05:06:29 Visit Wow-Lazybot.com for support.
> 05:06:29 If you have paid for your copy i suggest you get a refund.
> 05:06:29 Remember: Keys should be placed on bar 1-6 and position 1-9, do not use any addons!
> 05:06:29 Could not find the file Mine.xml
> 05:06:29 Could not find the file Herb.xml.
> ...


mediafire.com/download/x4grvd5gh3vtwl4

----------

